# New parking charges



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

My car and driver parked outside Metro in Mohandiseen for the time it took for the driver to go in an buy a can of cola.. The street pasha demanded 5LE I refused and told him he could have two but he kept demanding 5.. my driver paid up as I refused saying what is he going to do if you don't pay him..my driver pointed to across the road at the streets pashas friends.. seem he was making us an offer we couldn't refuse.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

I had an incident earlier this year on the Cornish

Paid the guy when I parked but a different guy demanded payment when we came to leave

I told him NO paid before - he spat at the car and banged it as I drive off. No big deal


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> My car and driver parked outside Metro in Mohandiseen for the time it took for the driver to go in an buy a can of cola.. The street pasha demanded 5LE I refused and told him he could have two but he kept demanding 5.. my driver paid up as I refused saying what is he going to do if you don't pay him..my driver pointed to across the road at the streets pashas friends.. seem he was making us an offer we couldn't refuse.


Oh the joys of Egypt.....so now you have the heavies to contend with...not good butva sign of the times i think


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Outaide Samir and Alys in 6th october.

Guy wahses the cars - not completely - but he says you have no choice and demands payment when you come back to the car. And he wants 5LE - not one or 2 (my husband offered him one)
My Husband had a fracas with him and refused to pay - as he didn't ask if we wanted the car washing - just did it!
The guy stood in front of the car and refused to move and threatened my Husband with smashing up the car.
He had to get out and physically move him out of the way in the end which wasn't pleasant and ended up with a few fists being thrown around.
They threw stones / bricks at the car as we drove off the car park.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lanason said:


> I had an incident earlier this year on the Cornish
> 
> Paid the guy when I parked but a different guy demanded payment when we came to leave
> 
> I told him NO paid before - he spat at the car and banged it as I drive off. No big deal




Guy singular... we had a bunch of them and what if it had been your wife alone driving the car would it have been no big deal then?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

That's really worrying. Do you think they are targeting foreigners or is it a more general thing?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Lanason said:


> I had an incident earlier this year on the Cornish
> 
> Paid the guy when I parked but a different guy demanded payment when we came to leave
> 
> I told him NO paid before - he spat at the car and banged it as I drive off. No big deal


you should never pay upfront, but regardless...I can imagine it being a nasty experience


----------



## Homeless (Jul 31, 2012)

It is directed at everyone who they can intimidate. Many are charging 5LE paid in advance as in when you park not when you're leaving. I often pay and sometimes get real angry and scare the hell out of them.

Basically it's lawlessness. Just like microbus drivers drive and stop in the middle of the street those thugs are renting out public space for parking.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Over the past year I have noticed a distinct increase in aggressiveness and hostility in many people, especially those such as parking attendants, and other street people. Perhaps a reflection of the worsening economic conditions. I've never paid 5le for parking though, 2le tops. 5le is enough to buy bread, cigarettes, and still have some left over! Talk about greedy.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> That's really worrying. Do you think they are targeting foreigners or is it a more general thing?




No idea although my car does have green plates .. so no hiding the fact


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Over the past year I have noticed a distinct increase in aggressiveness and hostility in many people, especially those such as parking attendants, and other street people. Perhaps a reflection of the worsening economic conditions. I've never paid 5le for parking though, 2le tops. 5le is enough to buy bread, cigarettes, and still have some left over! Talk about greedy.




I would have happily paid 5le if we had been there any time it was just one can of cola that he bought.. he must have been gone under 5 minutes...so that is 60LE an hour to park there... even the Marriott doesn't charge that much


----------



## Biffy (May 22, 2012)

Hi
no it's not just expats - they try it on with everyone who they think has the money (IE. has a car)

Outside Metro in 6th october - a guy has suddenly appeared with the ubiquitous whistle and tries to park me and guide me out of the space - as if I can't drive on my own.
And basically expects money for dong nothing apart from blowing his whistle once or twice!!
I just ignore him - pretend to be on the phone and as soon as he turns his back on me drive away!!

But they are getting more and more insistent I have noticed as time goes on. especially fi they see that you are an expat. - If I gave everyone who wanted one I could easily spend 2000 a month just giving 1LE to everyone.

Even outside the bakery - I was waiting in the car whilst my other half went to get bread and one perfectly dressed, and very nicely dressed lady - trailed my husband asking him for money for bread, and then hung onto the window as we tried to drive off.

Not as aggressive - but it is etting beyond a joke!!


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Usually, our driver drops us in front of a store, then either circles the block, or finds a parking spot farther down the road , then we sms for pickup. It mostly eliminates the 'parking fee' scam.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

canuck2010 said:


> Usually, our driver drops us in front of a store, then either circles the block, or finds a parking spot farther down the road , then we sms for pickup. It mostly eliminates the 'parking fee' scam.




it was my driver who wanted to shop not me... every where I have ever parked the street pasha is like a bee round honey, only today I was parked in Dokki and had to pay the police..


----------

